# Up in Marshall County!!



## shaisley (Apr 10, 2013)

I can't believe the shrooms are popping up already! I am very excited about my start of the season! 45 blacks in a small area! These are going to be tasty.


----------



## lavender2462 (Apr 4, 2015)

is this close to lincoln state park


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

What kind of trees do u find the blacks around? Also is ur spot elevated? Facing south? I will be in southern Indiana this weekend and would like to narrow my search!!! I would never ask u to divulge ur spot, but some additional info on environment would sure be appreciated!


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

What kind of trees do u find the blacks around? Also is ur spot elevated? Facing south? I will be in southern Indiana this weekend and would like to narrow my search!!! I would never ask u to divulge ur spot, but some additional info on environment would sure be appreciated!


----------

